# Im Tired Of Cheap Quality Meat Grinders



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

Im tired of cheap quality Meat Grinders. Can Anyone Recommend a Good Quality Manual Meat Grinder and/or a Good source?

Im currently looking into an Omcan 10SS.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Check out the Lehman's catalog or web site, they have very good quality products but are a bit pricey.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

How often will you use it?

One friend has a Cabela's Pro something-or-other meat grinder and says it works great for him. I think he paid $129 or so... Cabela's also sell this monster for $700: http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=1646477

If you ever find an old industrial duty Hobart - snag it!!!! (new ones are 1000's of $$$$$)


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Ours is 70 years old. Can't tell ya the name, but works like a dream. 

Check estate sales and maybe flea markets. Might get lucky


----------



## Cast-Iron (Nov 8, 2013)

Are you looking for electric or manual? Pros and cons to either.

*Hand Grinders*: I use and old tinned cast iron Enterprise No. 10 hand grinder that was passed down to me from my grandparents. From the early to mid 20th century. I've ground up to 35 lbs. at one time when I choose to process my own venison. Deer are smaller in this neck of the woods, and seldom yield much over 40 pounds of boned meat. A hand grinder works fine for my needs. There is almost always one or more for sale on eBay, just query _Enterprise Chopper_. The blades need to be sharpened periodically and eventually replaced, but other than that they're pretty much maintenance free.

*Electric Grinders*: I have used several smaller home use grinders and one larger commercial grinder over the years. The belt driven grinders are preferable because the heat from the motor isn't transferred into the grinder apparatus. Heat and raw meat isn't a good combination when you're processing. Unless you're planning on processing hundreds of pounds at once, a small belt driven grinder should work just fine. For the large jobs (300+ pounds) a commercial machine makes the work so much easier.

For either electric or manual grinders you should have at least two or three specific grinder plates. A large holed plate for a chili grind. A medium holed plate for a hamburger or sausage grind. And a fine holed plate for a hot dog consistency. Personally I never use the fine plate. They also make a few other plates which I have never used so I can't really tell you much about those. When we make sausage, we will run the meat through a coarse grind first and then a medium grind before we stuff it into casings.

If I were looking for a replacement grinder today, I would prefer either an Enterprise No 12, 22, or 32 model because these grinders can easily be converted from a hand crank to a belt-driven electric. I'm not sure of the specs but if you search the web chances are you can get good motor and pulley details. Folks around here often mount the motor and grinder onto a heavy hardwood board so they are somewhat portable and can still be stowed away when not needed. With this set-up you would have the best of both worlds for any smaller to mid-sized processing jobs. If the power were to go down with just a little elbow grease (and after re-attaching the hand crank) you'd be back in business.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Cast-Iron... any suggestions on cleaning up an Ebay unit? I took your advice and did the search and found many although the rusted condition of most left me wondering if it would be worth the effort to clean it up... and if that could even be done to a food safe level again.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*meat grinders and more.*

Check eBay for used restaurant equipment or http://www.sausagemaker.com/electricmeatgrinders.aspx
http://www.alliedkenco.com/77.aspx
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/category_food-processing+meat-grinders
good luck.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

CulexPipiens said:


> Cast-Iron... any suggestions on cleaning up an Ebay unit? I took your advice and did the search and found many although the rusted condition of most left me wondering if it would be worth the effort to clean it up... and if that could even be done to a food safe level again.


CulexPipiens, Did you see this recent thread about food grinders? http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/puritan-100-grinder-22762/ I think the information is really invaluable. There is information about cleaning them, expecially right before using them.

Resto, Are you talking about manual or electric? If it is a manual one you want, I agree with dixiemama. The older antique versions are still here and still being used. Ebay has dozens of them. Either way, you might be able to find an inexpensive one on your local craigslist. Go to their search and type in what you want and you can filter out what you want.


----------



## Cast-Iron (Nov 8, 2013)

CulexPipiens said:


> Cast-Iron... any suggestions on cleaning up an Ebay unit? I took your advice and did the search and found many although the rusted condition of most left me wondering if it would be worth the effort to clean it up... and if that could even be done to a food safe level again.


I have never had this issue with my grinder. I always wash it thoroughly and then towel dry it before putting it away ( I usually even let it sit out an hour or two just to make sure its completely dry). If you buy one with light surface rust, I would think steel wool or a stainless steel scrubber should remove most if not all of it.

For cast iron pans I will cycle them through a self cleaning oven if I need to get them back to bare metal (burying them in a good bed of coals works too). It does an amazing job of cleaning neglected pieces. Then you'll need to re-season them. As far as I know, all Enterprise grinders were tinned so I am not sure how this would affect that? But you might keep this in mind to use as a last resort if needed.

I hope this helps!


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks weedygarden and Cast-Iron for the tips and link.


----------



## andrewsc (Sep 8, 2013)

ok guys i used to be a butcher.you realy want a #32 hand grinder.
cast iron tinned cleaning just use a mild dish detergent sir dry and lightly oil with mineral oil.
i personaly purchased a #22 electric unit does what i ask of it.
check out LEM products they are pro quality.


----------



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> CulexPipiens, Did you see this recent thread about food grinders? http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/puritan-100-grinder-22762/ I think the information is really invaluable. There is information about cleaning them, expecially right before using them.
> 
> Resto, Are you talking about manual or electric? If it is a manual one you want, I agree with dixiemama. The older antique versions are still here and still being used. Ebay has dozens of them. Either way, you might be able to find an inexpensive one on your local craigslist. Go to their search and type in what you want and you can filter out what you want.


I want a Manual Grinder, that can be fitted with a Pulley. I have some 12 Volt Motors from my Wifes old Wheel Chair Accessable Van that run off a Battery and some Solar Panels.

Thanks Guys for all the Info, Im taking notes.


----------



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

Not a manual grinder, but we invested in 1.5HP grinder from Cabelas this year, and that thing cuts through meat like it's butter! In comparison to the 40+ year old grinder I have been working with all these years, this thing is unbelievably fast, efficient, and NO CLOGGING!!! I have a new favourite piece of food-processing equipment


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

We bought a new electric meat saw. Came with a grinder on the side. I LOVE it, was about the same price as buying just a stand alone grinder. We had to do a bit of fine adjustment but now it will grind anything and doesn't clog at all. 
The down side is that it takes up a bit of space, we have it on castors and it takes just a few minutes to grab it out of the laundry (only place I have for it at the moment) and wheel it into the kitchen.


----------

